# هل يوجد شركات طيران تطلب مهندسين حديثى التخرج؟



## Ahmed shawki (20 فبراير 2007)

اخوتى فى الله انا اخوكم احمد شوقى مهندس طيران خريج السنادى وقدت تعبنا كثيرا انا وزملائى فى ان نجد شركه لا تطلب لخبره للعم معهم معظم الشركات بتطلب على الأقل 5 سنوات خبره وهذا مستحيل بالنسبه لنا فمن يجد اى شركة طيران فى العالم تطلب مهندسين حديثى التخرج لا يبخل علينا 
فى انتظار ردكم الكريم​


----------

